# One area



## minkmaster (Apr 5, 2008)

If there were one general area that you could fish on the northern gulf coast where would you go??? I am basically talking from Destin to Galveston on the cost area. Where would be the most fish life??


----------



## lobsterman (Sep 30, 2007)

The Mississippi delta/Louisiana marsh area.


----------



## minkmaster (Apr 5, 2008)

I am planning a trip to Venice in October and have been told that by the guide but I was wondering if it was just because he is from that area. Its good to know that it is not just his opinion because every guide I have ever talked to thought their home waters was the hottest place on earth.


----------



## ShooterChief (Apr 20, 2009)

(1) Grand Pass.........or anywhere around the Biloxi Marsh

(2) Trinity Bay, TX


----------

